# Upgrade Nibs for PSI Graduate Pen



## greggas (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello All;

Fountain pens seem to be all the rage this year as I cannot make them fast enough.  I always upgrade the Nibs with Hesitance, Bock, etc.  

I have not been able to find an upgrade to the Nib that PSI supplies with their  Graduate Fountain Pen.  I was wondering if anyone here has had the same issue and had any luck locating this unusual size.

Thanks !


----------



## raar25 (Sep 30, 2015)

Greg who have you tried?  I am about to make one tonight and haven't looked at the nib size yet, but I will have to check tonight.


----------



## greggas (Sep 30, 2015)

Ray;

I Tried Heritance, and Bock.  PSI does not offer an upgrade nor does Anyone who re-sells PSI.  The nib is similar to a #5 at the tip, but the back end that fits around the feeder is wider and slightly different radius than the standard #5


----------



## Quality Pen (Nov 24, 2015)

This is a good question. Ive found you just need to replace the entire section. Waste of materials unfortunately. 

Does anyone sell bulk sections plus feed?


----------



## conandy (Mar 31, 2016)

You aren't the only one looking to solve this issue.  I just commented on same issue in another thread or two.  

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f50/unknown-nib-size-magnetic-graduate-139532/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f50/nib-upgrade-help-139468/

Basically: no one knows of a direct upgrade that will fit without lots of work or modifications.  I have tried to engage PSI pen technician directly, and he is trying to help, but has been mostly unsuccessful so far.


----------



## conandy (Apr 4, 2016)

For the record, Allegory Pens (won't link their site but you can google them) is selling pens based on the Magnetic Graduate kit, and they offer a number of nib size options. Not sure how they manage that, but obviously they have solved this problem.


----------

